

Vitamin D deficiency is a widespread problem - cwan
http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/2010-08-15/health/fl-vitamin-d-deficiency-20100815_1_common-nutritional-deficiency-diabetes-pain

======
sosuke
Does anyone else think that layout and number of ads screams of a made for
adsense site that is more spam than genuine content?

~~~
Vivtek
It's a newspaper. They have to pay for that building somehow.

------
MikeCapone
If you take D3 supplements, make sure they are in gelcap format and not dry
tablets. Vitamin D is fat-soluble and much better absorbed that way.

Personally, I take 4000 UI/day (living in Canada).

------
Deestan
I'd recommend taking fish oil for vitamin D, as it also contains proper
Omega-3 acids (many things labeled with Omega-3 contain useless variants).

If you are going to be practical about it, taking a spoonful from a bottle
each morning costs about 95% less than the equivalent dose from fish oil
capsules.

Taking a swig of fish oil ("tran") in the morning is quite common in Norway.
It is normal to start giving it to kids from when they are a few months old,
to get them used to the taste.

~~~
matwood
I take fish oil capsules now and don't care for the fish burps that can come
later even when I take them in the middle of a meal as opposed to after. I
couldn't imagine just downing a spoonful of the stuff :)

~~~
torial
What you want is fish oil capsules with "enteric" coating. That gets rid of
the fish burps.

Agreed, I tried downing some fish oil by spoon (which was lemon flavored as
well) and could do it longer than 5 days.

------
duck
This was discussed a couple weeks ago -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1550974>

~~~
lotusleaf1987
At least it's not another Foursquare/Techcrunch article!

------
newobj
I've found that taking Vitamin D seems to absolutely boost the immune system.
Especially important if you live somewhere with little sun, like Seattle.

------
adammichaelc
Original article (the one at sun-sentinel appears to be a copy-paste of this):
[http://www2.journalnow.com/content/2010/aug/14/diet-
dficienc...](http://www2.journalnow.com/content/2010/aug/14/diet-dficiency-
studies-are-showing-that-many-peopl/)

------
lotusleaf1987
Vitamin D also helps prevent lots of forms of cancer:
<http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/cancerMain.shtml>

~~~
Tichy
Somehow it seems unlikely that this is a neutral source.

~~~
lotusleaf1987
haha, very true, I just googled vitamin D+ cancer and that was the first hit.
But there are lots of other non-biased publications who claim the same thing.
I heard some discussion on NPR a few months back about it is why I remembered.

